

Python Input - rshetty
http://openprobe.blogspot.com/2012/04/input-in-python.html

======
read_wharf

        var foo_raw = raw_input("Enter")
    

What language is that? I don't find 'var' as a listed Python keyword:

[http://docs.python.org/reference/lexical_analysis.html#ident...](http://docs.python.org/reference/lexical_analysis.html#identifiers)

